# Is it ok to redo my flat roof in tar & gravel?



## Andys (May 13, 2010)

I am living on borrowed time and should redo my tar & gravel flat roof. I've read that tar & gravel roof is outdated, but can find no explanation for what's wrong with it. My existing tar & gravel roof has lasted well over 20 years with no problems yet. 

So my question is this: is it alright to redo the roof with a new tar & gravel application, or is this considered inadequate? What should I do?

Much thanks,
Andy


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing is wrong with tar and gravel, it's a very good roof... but it's also expensive, insurance costs alot more when using hot tar, and it's a complete pain in the butt to repair. Then again it's also heavy so if someones' structure wasn't built for tar and gravel, it might not be able to support the weight. Obviously yours was built to support the load, but for the benefit of any future readers.

There are more affordable alternatives to tar and gravel which I prefer to work with because they are cleaner and safer. Any good roofer can keep your roof water tight for 20 years if using a roofing system they are comfortable working with. I submit to you that the roofer matters more than the material.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

is your current roof leaking? A good BUR can last easily 40 years.


----------



## Andys (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for your informative answers!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Tar and gravel is only outdated due to many contractors not owning the proper equipment nor possibly having the correct training.

It is a proven system due to its redundancy of plies and hot moppings of either asphalt or pitch.

If you do choose to go that route, please visit some previous hot tar applications that the company has recently done to ensure that they are truly capable.

Ed


----------

